# A Basin Lift Tickets



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

I bought two lift tickets to ABasin and can't use them. They are valid Mon-Fri until the end of January. Also come with a bunch of coupons. Let me know if anyone needs em'. $20 each....thanks.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

Might have a taker for your tickets. I'm waiting on a response.

Kim


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm the possible taker and my response is yes!  How do I get in touch with you? My cell is 307-399-5333. I'm on the way to the gym right now, but please leave a message and I will call you tonight. I definitely will buy them.

Thanks for letting me know about this post Kim!

Deb


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

If loaner does not take them then II will!!!!!!! 720-542-3279


----------



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

durangoskiier said:


> I bought two lift tickets to ABasin and can't use them. They are valid Mon-Fri until the end of January. Also come with a bunch of coupons. Let me know if anyone needs em'. $20 each....thanks.


SOLD-HAVE FUN DEB!!


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

I have two of these tickets as well. I got them for a buddy, but now he won't be out until February. If anyone is interested, let me know. $20 each Only good Mon -Fri thrugh the end of this month.


----------

